# Used blades - is there a use for them?



## toesy (17 Jan 2014)

I use Olson blades, the PGT Skip Reverse no 7 blades for most of my Scrolling. I like the way they clean cut both sides, and leave a minimum hand finishing to do, to complete my projects.

But I do seem to go thru, quite a few and they don't seem to last to long, or maybe its me being a Virgo and trying to a perfectionist 

Now I have quite a lot of used Olson blades, is there a use for them? can they be recycled, are there members who do a lot of rough cutting and don't need the razor sharp cut in wood that some of us enjoy/need.

I would happily post them F.O.C to any member who may have a use,

Or am I doing something wrong? I mainly cut 18mm-22mm pine/spruce, and have my hegner variable speed set to just below 1100, as I like the finish I get, hopefully someone might point me in the right direction.

thanks in advance toesy


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Jan 2014)

I know of one guy who actually re-sharpens his blades. I would not say he was tight but he turns the gas off when he turnes his bacon over. Seriousdly, because they are such low cost I throw mine. you can encounter several problems when a blade becomes blunt, mainly not being able to stay on the line, which could ruin a project. I used Olsen blades for a while but at the end of the day Flying Dutchman blades are much better in my opinion and last a lot longer. In the past I have cut 5 name signs in 3/4 hardwood on one blade and they were 11 inches long and that is very good going. The average life span of a typical blade is 20 minutes cutting.


----------



## toesy (17 Jan 2014)

Ahh so it seems it isn't me then,,, Brilliant than you Chippygeoff


----------



## gilljc (17 Jan 2014)

like you, I like Olsen blades, for 'man' cutting the pgt blade does give lovely edges as you say, I also use the reverse tooth 2/0 blades a lot on woods up 18mm so far, with lovely clean results. Sometimes blades seem to last forever, sometimes not, but as Geoff says, usually at least 20 minutes cutting, rarely breaking. I did get some FD blades from Mike, on his advice, but in spite of the excellent service (and price, why is it cheaper to buy from America?) find that the olsen blades leave far less 'fuzzies' - as with most things is a matter of preference


----------



## MMUK (17 Jan 2014)

Cut them into 6' lengths and pin them to the top of your fence panels  should stop cats and cause damage to potential burglars :twisted:


----------



## Spindle (17 Jan 2014)

MMUK":34q1z1ju said:


> Cut them into 6' lengths and pin them to the top of your fence panels should stop cats and cause damage to potential burglars



What type of scroll saw do you use? :shock: :shock:


----------



## nadnerb (17 Jan 2014)

like the Idea of using old blades to deter burglars and as an added bonus cats, unfortunately over here you can be sued by a scumbag that injures himself trying to get in to your property. Personally I would rather take the chance 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## ChrisR (17 Jan 2014)

I just bin all my used blades, have never found a use for them, but always open to ideas.

Before I am jumped on, I don’t just throw them in the bin, I keep them in a short length of electrical conduit until full, then tip them out, wrap in many layers of masking tape, mark package as (SHARP) with a red felt tip pen, then into the bin.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## markblue777 (17 Jan 2014)

You could wrap some sanding paper around them and use them to attach to your scroll saw and do some fine sanding.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2014)

Not a scroller myself but assuming I could avoid breaking the blades on a regular basis it would grieve me to throw away a blade that had 70 % of it's teeth unused.


----------



## MMUK (18 Jan 2014)

Spindle":1dk5vp8d said:


> MMUK":1dk5vp8d said:
> 
> 
> > Cut them into 6' lengths and pin them to the top of your fence panels should stop cats and cause damage to potential burglars
> ...




Sorry, I thought the OP was talking about bandsaw blades   

Can you tell I don't own either a bandsaw or scroll saw and also know pineapple all about them? :lol:


----------



## bodge (18 Jan 2014)

I have started throwing them in my scrap metal bucket and taking them to the recycling centre. I really can't think of anything more constructive to do with them.
I agree that it does seem a shame that we can't find anything to do with them though, given the amount we all get through.


----------



## MMUK (18 Jan 2014)

have you thought about using them in some kind of modern art sculpture? Judging by some of the dung you see in galleries with hefty price tags, a pile of scroll saw blades would be a blessed relief.


----------



## Baldhead (18 Jan 2014)

I have a scrollsaw but I'm not a scroller so forgive me if my idea is stupid.

As the top half of the blade is not used could you not clamp a piece of wood to the base so in effect your raising the the scroll table, by cutting on the 'elevated' table you would use the portion of the blade that is still presumably sharp.

Baldhead


----------



## bassethound (18 Jan 2014)

Baldhead":32o6euq4 said:


> I have a scrollsaw but I'm not a scroller so forgive me if my idea is stupid.
> 
> As the top half of the blade is not used could you not clamp a piece of wood to the base so in effect your raising the the scroll table, by cutting on the 'elevated' table you would use the portion of the blade that is still presumably sharp.
> 
> Baldhead



That's not really as silly as it seems, it is never stupid to find a use for something you normally throw out!


----------



## finneyb (18 Jan 2014)

CHJ":1e9v0uri said:


> Not a scroller myself but assuming I could avoid breaking the blades on a regular basis it would grieve me to throw away a blade that had 70 % of it's teeth unused.



It grieves me as well.
I have changed my stroke length from 10mm to 20mm to get more teeth used - provided I have three teeth in the wood at all times, of course.

Brian


----------



## Spindle (18 Jan 2014)

Hi

The blades will fit a piercing saw which will allow you to use the unused sections - though I'm not sure what applications would be better achieved with a piercing saw over a scroll saw.

Regards Mick


----------



## bernienufc (18 Jan 2014)

Its a pity schools didn't use scroll saws to teach as you could send them there, good enough for learning


----------



## bodge (18 Jan 2014)

bernienufc":2x81fp9l said:


> Its a pity schools didn't use scroll saws to teach as you could send them there, good enough for learning



We did have a scrollsaw when I was at school. It was 27 years ago mind!


----------



## ChrisR (19 Jan 2014)

Baldhead":3mym16pe said:


> I have a scrollsaw but I'm not a scroller so forgive me if my idea is stupid.
> 
> As the top half of the blade is not used could you not clamp a piece of wood to the base so in effect your raising the the scroll table, by cutting on the 'elevated' table you would use the portion of the blade that is still presumably sharp.
> 
> Baldhead



Baidhead.

That is not a stupid idea, I have done this a number of times, the only thing you have to remember is that there is less room between the table and the top arm of the saw, at best you can get your knuckles whacked,or your fingers jammed between the work piece and the top arm, having said that the same thing can happen if you are cutting thick stock.


I have often thought it would be a good move if a scroll saw manufacturer made a saw with a table that could be raised, therefore making better use of the blade. But I suspect the engineering cost would put it above any affordable price point for most users. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (19 Jan 2014)

ChrisR":10ohmf5q said:


> Baldhead":10ohmf5q said:
> 
> 
> > I have a scrollsaw but I'm not a scroller so forgive me if my idea is stupid.
> ...



I use an auxillary BB ply table that is 8mm thick. As I use the short stroke on the Hegner, I can remove the auxillary table and have what is basically a new blade, as long as whatever I am cutting isn't thicker than 8mm. The difficult part is remembering which used blades are which size.


----------



## Philip n (19 Jan 2014)

The Proxxon DS115/E saw has a height adjustable head/upper blade holder that allows the user to get maximum use from the blade. Japanese scroll saws use a similar design, but I'm surprised that no more advanced machines than the Proxxon have adopted the feature in this part of the world.


----------



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

Chris R.[/quote]

I use an auxillary BB ply table that is 8mm thick. As I use the short stroke on the Hegner, I can remove the auxillary table and have what is basically a new blade, as long as whatever I am cutting isn't thicker than 8mm. The difficult part is remembering which used blades are which size. [/quote]

Chris R - you sir are a GENIUS, thank you !


----------



## woodndrum (19 Jan 2014)

> . . The difficult part is remembering which used blades are which size. /quote]
> I keep a piece of 45 x10 x 150mm cherry with six 4mm rare earth magnets glued in flush to the surface. In front of that row there is a strip of masking tape, on which I can scribble the blade size. Helps keep the best, part used blades to hand when cutting a large or complex piece.
> 
> Not quite relevant to th op, but might help someone!


----------



## toesy (19 Jan 2014)

Woodndrum - that's also brilliant, off to order some magnets..

Many thanks


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2014)

CHJ":tln7yhjr said:


> Not a scroller myself but assuming I could avoid breaking the blades on a regular basis it would grieve me to throw away a blade that had 70 % of it's teeth unused.



Being a scrimper I do agree but you do have to take into account the fact that the blades only cost around 10 to 15 pence each and in fairness the blades do still cut although not as well or as efficiently as when new. Many of the posters on here do some really top quality work, streets ahead of my modest offerings and having a really sharp blade ensures them top results. I find that I tend to use my blades for a lot longer than many on here, I find they are fine for general purpose work even when a little worn out. If I am doing something more intricate I will use a new blade.

What is more of a waste is those so-called hardened teeth tenon or handsaws that you have to throw the whole thing away when blunt as they can't be sharpened! At least with a fretsaw you are only chucking a thin blade away rather than the whole tool!


----------

